# Can a 50 hp pto tractor run a Hesston 4590/MF 1840?



## Alcon2817 (Dec 7, 2017)

I just recently purchased a Hesston 4590. It is a 2006 with around 20000 bales run through it. I have a 2016 JD 5065E, engine hp of 65 and pto hp of 50 (according to Deere). My question to everyone out there is this. Will my tractor run this baler and if so how would it handle the baler at max capacity. Max capacity meaning going hard, breaking shear bolts with massive rows sort of capacity. I know it will run it, I have seen smaller tractors on YouTube running the MF1840, but not to capacity. I just have not seen or heard of anyone running this baler with a tractor like mine and to the baler's capacity. If anyone has the answer I would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes it will if you are dropping on the ground and not heading up steep inclines. It only takes about 35 hp to run a high cap baler, the rest of your hp need is dragging it around and whatever is hitched to the back.

How many gears do you have? Hopefully not that 3 speed thing jd loves in their base models. My experience is lot of tractors can't keep the high cap balers plugged full to the max just because they don't have enough speeds in the right workings range.


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

On my new Hollands 5070 and 575. I ran a tractor that matched horsepower requirement. For me it was way too small at full capacity. Really drew the tractor down on every plunge. I felt like the baler was going to start to spin the tractor. Lol.

I think the bigger horses run,the balers better.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You should be good to go Alcon.....tractordata.com tested your tractor at 58 pto horsepower....Deere usually undersells pto horsepower on their specs....so you will not have a problem pulling a high-capacity inline baler which operates at lesser hp needs than some of the side pulls.

Regards, Mike


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Should be ok,. Especially on an inline. They always seem to pull and run smoother.
I ran a m9000 Kubota on a 5070 hayliner for a year and was good at max capacity. It had no weights, but fluid in tires and it didn't shake too bad.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I know my JD 348 isn't quite the hay monster of these other machines but on its own it pulls much the same on all my tractors from 42 pto hp right up to 100+ pto hp. The bales per hour no better or worse except the manual shift ones lose a few per hour on headlands and less likely to change up for a short run of thin hay.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

I used to run a JD 5065E Cab MWFD with a 5410 Rebel Net Wrap baler up hills, down hills and sideways with no problems. I got rid of the combination because it wasn't as fast as I needed, amongst a laundry list of other things I was dissatisfied with on the tractor. It'll do it, and it won't hardly struggle at all. It will; however, be extremely thirsty.


----------



## Alcon2817 (Dec 7, 2017)

Vol said:


> You should be good to go Alcon.....tractordata.com tested your tractor at 58 pto horsepower....Deere usually undersells pto horsepower on their specs....so you will not have a problem pulling a high-capacity inline baler which operates at lesser hp needs than some of the side pulls.
> 
> Regards, Mike


----------



## Alcon2817 (Dec 7, 2017)

I have seen tractor testlab's report. It shows over 50 pto hp. I am retiring a 346 that was purchased new before i was born. It has worked well. I cant remember it ever going down. We treated her well, always repairing and full maintenance and of course shedding her after use. I just got intrigued with the inlines. I am a deere guy but recently in my life i have come to a concludion. Buy what works and what is built right. I wish deere would make everything perfect but that is not the case. I run disk mowers built by kuhn but are painted green. Go figure. My green tractor was not even made in the US. I am teaching an 11 year old. The inline is easy to teach an 11 year old where to run the tractor. Sorry for the rant i went off subject a little. Thany you for the comments.


----------



## Alcon2817 (Dec 7, 2017)

I finally picked up the 4590. Went for it yesterday morning. Looking in the book it calls for 35 pto hp. I believe that my machine will be more than adequate. Thank you all for your comments. When i finally use it i will post my comments on what I experience. Thank you all and have a good holiday season.


----------

